# Sing-a-long-a-mika-and-rosso!



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Will you join me in a festive rendition of the THE TWELVE DAYS OF CATMAS?
Every day I will post the next line of the song and I would like you to add your favourite photos relating to the subject!
(doesn't matter if your cat isn't of the breed mentioned cos every cat is welcome to join in)

Let the countdown to Christmas begin..

ON THE FIRST DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO MESinging:Singing:


Post your best cat tree shots below You have till tomorrow morning!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

But Heimdall sent it home again


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey! Not MC but he's my tiger!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What d'ya mean I'm not a Coonie :crying: Myz Big Bro Louie'z taughtz me to walkz like a Coon/talkz like a Coon and everyfing


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tara enjoying the hammock!


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Luna


Kami


Mishka and Loki


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I ain't no pedigree, but I am da Flea in da Tree....and I got da 'tude 'n street creds 'n all!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee I wonder what this pressie is  :lol:










Tango managed to squeeze himself into the top of the current cat tree :w00t: (new one on the cards me thinks)










Louie before he became a lump :lol:










Not got any of Mojo on the tree yet :blink: not got many of Mojo where he's not a blurr :crazy: 

little scruff bag


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And a Siamese in a Cat Tree


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> And a Siamese in a Cat Tree


:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: You win


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> And a Siamese in a Cat Tree


Is this a world record attempt at home many cats can fit in a hammock??


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Baby Milo posing sweetly in his breeder's cat tree


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Dally Banjo said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee I wonder what this pressie is  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What breed is Tango? looks really like one of my NFC's on that pic


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

An enquiring Maine Coon on a cat tree 



McCoy on a tree


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Fab idea!

Here's my Maine Coon in a Cat Tree


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Jannor said:


> What breed is Tango? looks really like one of my NFC's on that pic


Tango is all MC  he's just turned 3 so his head is getting ready to puff :yikes:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Tango is all MC  he's just turned 3 so his head is getting ready to puff :yikes:


It still can't work out how he's managed to get into that cat cave!!!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> It still can't work out how he's managed to get into that cat cave!!!!!!


If he goes round & round for long enough he gets smaller :crazy: :lol:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Dally Banjo said:


> Tango is all MC  he's just turned 3 so his head is getting ready to puff :yikes:


Thought you had MC's. He prob looks spit of my NFC Tilly as she doesn't have the typical NFC face - unlike her litter sister Lil, who does.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Dally Banjo said:


> Tango is all MC  he's just turned 3 so his head is getting ready to puff :yikes:


Sorry ... didn't mean Tango, I meant the wrapped up tabby! That MC too?


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Merry Maxmas


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

A kitten at the top of his tree , for the first time 15 years ago


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Mooch in a cat tree


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

MoochH said:


> Mooch in a cat tree


I like this! Where's this from? I've no idea where I'd put it but I want one. *need one*


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Darcy in a little bit of thievery on a cat tree...









And Darcy with human cat tree


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Singing:Singing:Singing: My two ta-bbies a-top the cat tree  Singing:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My boys :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

does this count ? my boy in his basket which is on his very small tree
my Ankhie in a very small treeSinging:Singing:









actually i did get him about this time 3 yrs ago awwwwwwwww


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE SECOND DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME… Singing:Singing:

AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

Calling all magnificent tails (with a cat attached) photos!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

2 swishing tails








and my Ankhie in a very small treeSinging:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

2 stripy tails

















and a tonkinese in a human cat tree


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I wasn't sure if I had a picture with both their tails in but I found this.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My two


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

A two headed cat in a tree.....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

On the second day of Catmas, my Spooky gave to me.

Two twitching tails




And a Maine Coon in a cat tree (he's confused and convinced himself he's in the Coonie club. His 'ruff' *ahem* is amazing don't you know?  )


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Two Christmas tails
And a Wegie in a cat tree


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Two Christmas tails
> And a Wegie in a cat tree


 Is that Bugsy's tail on the right? Aren't his pantaloons dark! (And impressive :ihih: :lol: )


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I'm a bit weird cos I love cats rear ends.... The sight of a nice pair of fluffy pants or a pert little rump makes me go all weak at the knees!!!! :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I think I'm a bit weird cos I love cats rear ends.... The sight of a nice pair of fluffy pants or a pert little rump makes me go all weak at the knees!!!! :blink::blink::blink:


You big perv!! :lol:

I rather like a nice pair of pantaloons too! And I have to say, I was fascinated by Spooky's seal point bum when he first came to live with me


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh I love the bums too ............... :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes that is Bugsy. You can really tell that he is a black cat first with a tabby overlay, whereas Heimdall looks much more tabby, if that makes sense.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Jannor said:


> Sorry ... didn't mean Tango, I meant the wrapped up tabby! That MC too?


Yes he was MC to :001_wub:



MoochH said:


> Mooch in a cat tree


Nice tree bed  where did you get it Singing:

Two tails


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

One cat 2 tails and a Maine Coon in a cat tree


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Two playing tails!


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ezri's fluffy tail:


McCoy's fluffy tail:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

ljs85, I've probably said this before but your little cat collection is truly perfect! :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Two meezer tails


and a Siamese in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks JR 

I consider myself very lucky that they all get on really well with one another


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Dally Banjo said:


> Nice tree bed  where did you get it Singing:


Sorry to interrupt the thread but as people have asked ... Muffin789 found this for me on ebay when I needed one for holidays ... don't think on general sale anymore, I got it for £18 brand new! Its the Karlie Banana Leaf 1 cat bed and scratcher

NOW - back to the singing


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> and a Siamese in a cat tree Singing:


Don't you worry the Meezers get their chance to shine on day 6!!!!! :sneaky2:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Two stripy tails!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

2 skinny tails 










And a faceless Frank in a cat tree


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

How is it I manage to have two gorgeous girlies with lovely little bums and I can't get a decent pic of them????! No fair!!!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

A happy tail



I'm ignoring you tail

And a Mooch in a cat tree


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE THIRD DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO MESinging:Singing:

2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

OK a little self indulgent this one but Mika insisted in being included in the song .So show off your Blue (and Lilac) Babes, Blue-eyed beauties or failing that I will accept pics of your cat looking a bit fed-up!!!!!!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Singing:Baby blues


A happy tail, an I'm ignoring you tail
And a Mooch in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My gorgeous (lilac) tortie


2 twitching tails



And a Main Coon in a cat tree


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Can I have a blue eyed Russian (Siberian)????


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

3 sulking cats on a bed 










2 skinny tails and faceless Frank in a cat tree


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

3 baby blues,2 twitching tails and a Maine Coon in a cat treee


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Fab idea!
> 
> Here's my Maine Coon in a Cat Tree


SO - Maine Coons carry Siamese as a recessive gene?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I'm getting repetitive strain injury 'liking' all of these - please take it as read that I LOVE all of your pics (and Tango's mammy - did you actually cut that cat in half? - or is he "Tangamo - catgician impossible"

Who would have thought he'd fit :thumbup1:


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

MoochH said:


> A happy tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which came first, sofa or Mooch? Love the colour coordination


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

3 blue spotted Ruxpins...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> 3 sulking cats on a bed


Awwwwww, they're missing their mum!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

3 stunning blues-

1 2


3


:001_wub:

2 witchy tails

And a Maine Coon *ahem* Meeeeezer in a cat treeee.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Awwwwww, they're missing their mum!


I'm missing them more   

Think I've been made redundant, my nephew said Frank has been giving his gf head massages


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I'm missing them more
> 
> Think I've been made redundant, my nephew said Frank has been giving his gf head massages


Glad to hear they're ok 

Hope you're having a fab holiday, aside from missing your boys, when do you get home? x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Glad to hear they're ok
> 
> Hope you're having a fab holiday, aside from missing your boys, when do you get home? x


They're in good hands, probably having far too many treats  

Having a lovely time thanks Jordan  the weather is very nice, just feels a bit weird being in the sun with Christmas decorations all around and Christmas songs playing  xx

We get home next Sunday morning, going to be a manic couple of days when I get back, still have quite a bit of Christmas shopping to do   I'm not back to work until the New Year so lots of time to spend catching up with kisses and cuddles with my boys :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

A blue eyed blue point boy









two Christmas tails and a wegie in a cat tree


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

A very young Blue Colour Point 



2 swishy tails and a Maine Coon in a cat tree!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

3 feelin blue ankhstars




























2 swishing tails

and an ankhstar in a very small tree


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> 3 blue spotted Ruxpins...


I see that Santa has very good taste in your house (I love Jo Malone too)


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Three not-so-baby blues







Two stripy tails

And two tabbies in a cat tree (I was a little ahead of mysel)


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww beautiful , could be my cats mummie/daddy?^^^


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Singing:Singing:ON THE FOURTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME 

3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

Mummy cats come on down, Flirty Gerties show us your charms, Today is your pretty girlies day to shine!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha brilliant , we may have to sit this one out but will be back to sing along with all my fav pf girlies, "nooooooooo Ankhstar put the tutu and the feather boa away ":001_huh:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

4 cosy queens




































Some almost baby blues









2 stripy tails

and a tonkinese in a human cat tree


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> haha brilliant , we may have to sit this one out but will be back to sing along with all my fav pf girlies, "nooooooooo Ankhstar put the tutu and the feather boa away ":001_huh:


Lol my two are looking forward to a pf bevvy of beauties

What's tha Beaus..... oh you're quite looking forward to the Ankhster in a feather boa too :lol::lol::lol:Singing:Singing:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> haha brilliant , we may have to sit this one out but will be back to sing along with all my fav pf girlies, "nooooooooo Ankhstar put the tutu and the feather boa away ":001_huh:


Tell Ankhstar not to worry as there are some good ones coming that will show his talents to the full!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I have'nt got 4 queens :blink: so here's 4 squashed up Tangos instead 



lostbear said:


> I'm getting repetitive strain injury 'liking' all of these - please take it as read that I LOVE all of your pics (and Tango's mammy - did you actually cut that cat in half? - or is he "Tangamo - catgician impossible"
> 
> *Who would have thought he'd fit *:thumbup1:


Tango's fit in most things with them being only small :blink: & if you sit on them for long enough :w00t:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

No calling queens (though I do have 2 drama queens )
3 sulking cats
2 skinny tails 
And a faceless Frank in a cat tree 
   


Looking forward to seeing all the beautiful girlies :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

No calling Queens :nonod:
3 baby blues
2 twitching Tails
and a Maine Coon(ish) in a cat tree


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Azriel391 said:


> Lol my two are looking forward to a pf bevvy of beauties


I've got a feeling all of the girlies are out doing Xmas shopping  Leaving the lazy boys at home idling away their time on the internet!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I've got a feeling all of the girlies are out doing Xmas shopping  Leaving the lazy boys at home idling away their time on the internet!


Lol, looks that way :frown2: or they've finally succumbed to writing a mountain of Chrstmas cards , tries to chose which one to write next


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

4 Calling Queens  ( well technically one of those is a boy  but I thought he could sneak in with the girls)
And as I missed yesterday's 
3 'not really Russian' blues and a sneaky lilac in there too 


2 twitching tails
And a MC in a cat tree


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

One nursing queen and three babes (Heimdall in the middle)
One blue-eyed blue point boy
two Christmas tails 
and a Wegie in a cat tree.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

4 Rescued Mummies:

Georgia (nursing kits)


Maggie

And her kits


Dolly

And her kits...


Maisie (and kits)


3 stunning blues,

2 witchy tails

and a Meezer in a cat treeeee


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's my girls (past and present)

Tabs


Ez and Tabs


Ez


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

4 calling queens




























3 blue boy ankhstars

2 cuddley swishing tails

and an Ankhstar in a very small cat tree


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE FiFTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME Singing:Singing:

4 CALLING QUEENS
3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

No explanations needed I want to see your cutest, naughtiest, Awwwwww photos today please


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

5 kittens squee
1 nursing queen
1 blue eyed blue point boy
2 Christmas tails
and a Wegie in a cat tree!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

5 kittens squeeee!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

4 Cosy Queens
Some almost baby blues
2 stripy tails
and a tonkinese in a human cat tree


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

5 kittens squeeee :001_wub: :001_wub:





































No calling queens
3 sulking cats
2 skinny tails
And...... a faceless Frank in a cat tree


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Wispas first litter of five....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

5 kittens squeeeeeeee!











4 rescued Mums,

3 stunning blues,

2 witchy tails

And a Meezer in a cat treeeeeee.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

5 kittens squeeee


4 calling queens
3 not quite Russian blues
2 twitching tails
and a Meezer in a cat tree
:thumbup1:


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

5 pictures of kittens:











4 calling queens,
3 blue Russians,
2 swishing tails
and a Maine Coon on a cat tree!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

5 Meeko Kitten's Squeee!!!!!​
  

 ​
No calling queens
3 baby blues
2 twitching tails
and a Maine Coon(ish) in a cat tree


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

on the fith day of christmas my true love sent to meeeeeeeeee

5 kittens squeeze









4 calling queens:001_wub::001_wub:
3 blue boy Ankshars
2 cuddley squishing tails 
and a Ankhstar in a very small cat tree


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Five kittens squeee











Plus one gratuitous one of Mum and babes


Ljs85, where did you get the purple blanket in the second pic?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE SIXTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME 

5 KITTENS SQUEE!!!!
4 CALLING QUEENS
3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

Chatty cats, Demanding cats, Shouty cats. Don't be shy, Show yourselves today!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

This one is made for Spooky!! 

6 Meezers meowing:













ut:

5 kittens squeeeeeee!

4 rescued Mums,

3 stunning blues,

2 witchy tails,

and a Meezer in a cat treeeee.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

6 meowing Spooks
5 kittens squeeeeeeeeeee
No calling queens
3 sulking cats
2 skinny tails
And.......... a faceless Frank in a cat tree


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

6 meiowing kittens

[youtube_browser]4SckQpKIXjw[/youtube_browser] omg soooooooooo cute , love the music as well , enjoy 

oops only counted 5 so here s Ankhstar


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

On the 6th day of Catmus my true love sent to me
6 Meezers meowing 



















5 kittens squeee
4 calling queens
3 not quite Russian blues
2 twitching tails
and a Meezer in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

three silent cats
five kittens squee
one nursing queen
one blue eyed blue point boy
two christmas tails
and a Wegie in a cat tree

(I am trying you know )


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*
No Meezers Meowing 
5 Meeko kittens
No Calling Queens
3 Baby Blues
2 Twitching Tails
and a Maine Coon(ish) in a cat tree*


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You are all taking very literally!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol: it's going to be utter bedlam when we all gather together for the final recital!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry everyone but just have to do this................










beautiful ^^^^^


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Singing: 6 silent Yoshi's










5 KITTENS SQUEEE!
4 Cosy Queens
Some almost baby blues
2 stripy tails
and a tonkinese in a human cat tree! Singing:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> sorry everyone but just have to do this................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then I just have to reply... Thank you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww you are most welcome and he/she is most pretty


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE SEVENTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME Singing:Singing:

6 MEEZERS MEOWING
5 KITTENS SQUEE!!!!
4 CALLING QUEENS
3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

Show us how your cats stay warm and cosy in these long winter nights!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

7 cosy cats 














































6 meowing Spooks
5 kittens squeeeeeeeee
No calling queens
3 sulking cats
2 skinny tails
And.......... A faceless Frank in a cat tree


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Singing: 7 Cats in Boxes










6 Silent Yoshi's
5 KITTENS SQUEEE!
4 Cosy Queens
Some almost baby blues
2 stripy tails
and a tonkinese in a human cat tree! Singing:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

This is how my Mika stays cozy!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

That's a stunning picture of Mika :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Seven toasty Spookies:















6 Meezers Meowing,

5 kittens squeeeeee!

4 rescued Mums,

3 stunning blues,

2 witchy tails

And a Meezer in a cat treeeeeee.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

seven snuggled up cats


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Seven cosy moggies...














































(Six meezers miaowing)
Five kittens squeee
(Four calling queens)
Three not-so-Russian blues
Two stripy tails
And two tabbies in a cat tree


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Seven cats a-snuggled









three silent cats
five kittens squee
one nursing queen
one blue eyed blue point boy
two christmas tails
and a Wegie in a cat tree


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Seven cats a-snuggling



6 Meezers meowing
5 kittens squeee
4 calling queens
3 not really Russian blues
2 twitching tails
and a Siamese in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko hands in a "self certification" for sickness form 


No Meezers Meowing
5 meeko kittens squeee
no calling queens
3 baby blues
2 twitching tails
and a Maine Coon(ish)in a cat tree


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

as long as meeko is snuggled up in his favourite place with you then we forgive his fluffiness for calling off sick xx

we fell asleep and missed it , i ll see what i can do

just have to add we have the most beautiful cats in the world on pf , and i don't just mean looks either,

they are one happy bunch and they make us all so happy too,

and i might just die from whisker pad excitement.........................happy


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE EIGTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME Singing:Singing:

7 SPHINX A SHIVERING
6 MEEZERS MEOWING
5 KITTENS SQUEE!!!!
4 CALLING QUEENS
3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

I want to see those adorable tummy photos today please!

*Meeko...Hope you are feeling a little better today my lovely, Are you feeling well enough to show us your flop? We need you to eat up all your breakfast & build up your strength for next weeks choir recital please!!!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

7 sphinx's smiling- for yesterdays









8 moggies haz flopping

































7 sphinx's smiling 
6 squeezers meiowing 
5 kitten squeeze
4 calling queens
3 blue boy ankhstars
2 cuddley swishing tails
and a ankhstar in a very small cat tree


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

eight tummies flopping








seven Cats a-snuggled
three silent cats
five kittens squee
one nursing queen
one blue eyed blue point boy
two christmas tails
and a Wegie in a cat tree


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So undignified!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Eight random flopsies:

Ned-




Hal-




Midge


Zebedee


Molly :001_wub:




Seven cosy Spookies,

Six Meezers Meowing,

Five kittens squeeeeee

Four rescues Mums,

Three stunning blues,

Two witchy tails,

And a Meezer in a Cat Treeeeee.

(This is becoming a memory game now! :lol: )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

8 tummies flopping



















7 cats a-snuggling
6 Meezers meowing
5 kittens squeee
4 calling queens
3 not quite Russian blues
2 twitching tails
and a Meezer in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful festive floppsies


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hehe looks like she s chatting on phone ,lol, x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE NINTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME Singing:Singing:

8 RAGGIES FLOPPING
7 SPHINX A SHIVERING
6 MEEZERS MEOWING
5 KITTENS SQUEE!!!!
4 CALLING QUEENS
3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

Post photos of your intrepid hunters!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

9 bengals climbing


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

9 bengals climbing





































8 moggies haz flopping
7 sphinx's smiling
6 squeezers meiowing
5 kitten squeeze
4 calling queens
3 blue boy ankhstars
2 cuddley swishing tails
and a ankhstar in a very small cat tree


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

9 hunters hunting









eight tummies flopping
seven Cats a-snuggled
three silent cats
five kittens squee
one nursing queen
one blue eyed blue point boy
two christmas tails
and a Wegie in a cat tree!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

8 flopping tummies for yesterday 









































































7 cosy cats
6 meowing Spooks
5 kittens squeeeeeeeee
No calling queens
3 sulking cats
2 skinny tails
And.......... A faceless Frank in a cat tree


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

9 hunting cats


















































































8 flopping tummies
7 cosy cats
6 meowing Spooks
5 kittens squeeeeeeeee
No calling queens
3 sulking cats
2 skinny tails
And.......... A faceless Frank in a cat tree


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

The look on Seb's face in the 'looking out the window' shot!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

9 Spooktastic Hunters:



















8 random flopsies,

7 cosy Spookies,

6 meowing Meezers

5 kittens squeeeee!

4 rescued Mums,

3 stunning blues,

2 witchy tails;

And a Meezer in a cat treeeee.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

9 cats a hunting


















8 tummies flopping
7 cats a-snuggling
6 Meezers meowing
5 kittens squeee
4 calling queens
3 not quite Russian blues
2 twitching tails
and a Meezer in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE TENTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME Singing:Singing:

9 BENGALS HUNTING
8 RAGGIES FLOPPING
7 SPHINX A SHIVERING
6 MEEZERS MEOWING
5 KITTENS SQUEE!!!!
4 CALLING QUEENS
3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

OK, well maybe not exactly spraying photos. But I want to see your big, butch handsome boys!!!!!!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done everyone still loading daily photos ...I got lazy around day 3.
Loving seeing them all.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

10 handsome boys :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:



























































































9 hunting cats
8 flopping tummies
7 cosy cats
6 meowing Spooks
5 kittens squeeeeeeeee
No calling queens
3 sulking cats
2 skinny tails
And.......... A faceless Frank in a cat tree


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ten Toms a-spraying 






















































nine hunters hunting
eight tummies flopping
seven Cats a-snuggled
three silent cats
five kittens squee
one nursing queen
one blue eyed blue point boy
two christmas tails
and a Wegie in a cat tree!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my! :yikes: That wasn't what I expected to see when I checked this thread- my auntie is here and walked in just as I opened it! :yikes: :lol:

Let me see what I can improvise with...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

10 'charming' men

Spooks:















And some garden visitors-






9 Spooktastic hunters

8 random flopsies

7 cosy Spookies

6 Meezers meowing

5 kittens squeeeee!

4 rescued Mums

3 stunning blues

2 witchy tails

and a Meezer in a cat treeeeee.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

10 chilled out toms:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

on the tenth day of Christmas my true love sent to me 10 boys not spraying


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

and the other 5, cant do it in one post???
10 boys not spraying(anymore)
9 bengals climbing
8 moggies haz flopping
7 sphinx's smiling
6 squeezers meiowing
5 kitten squeeze
4 calling queens
3 blue boy ankhstars
2 cuddley swishing tails
and a ankhstar in a very small cat tree


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

10 toms too young for spraying 













9 cats a hunting
8 tummies flopping
7 cats a-snuggling
6 Meezers meowing
5 kittens squee
4 calling queens
3 not quite Russian blues
2 twitching tails
and a Meezer in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

helppppp !! .....all i want for christmas are my two siamese, (everybody sing)


















:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> helppppp !! .....all i want for christmas are my two siamese, (everybody sing)
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Two of my very favourtie kittens there - lilac boys - Let It Snow (Mai Tai's first litter) & Napoleon Solo (Rosie's boy) :001_wub: (I shouldn't have favourties really )


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww i know but.............and it's not all about the looks either some just have it all and the attitude, the character and the knowing smile and casual wink 
the first guy , let it snow- looks so sturdy and a ruff fluff puff

and Napoleon solo well ,.....how are YOU doin?????so cute isn't the word, i 'll be back when i find the word just super


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE ELEVENTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO ME Singing:Singing:

10 TOMS A SPRAYING
9 BENGALS HUNTING
8 RAGGIES FLOPPING
7 SPHINX A SHIVERING
6 MEEZERS MEOWING
5 KITTENS SQUEE!!!!
4 CALLING QUEENS
3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

There is nothing that melts the heart more than a big, soppy, smug, contented cat piccies please!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

11 happy Spooklers:























10 'charming' men

9 Spooktastic hunters

8 random flopsies

7 cosy Spookies

6 meowing Meezers

5 kittens squeeeeee!

4 rescued Mums

3 stunning blues

2 witchy tails

And a Meeeezer in a cat treeee!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Eleven furrballs purring




























Ten toms a-spraying
nine hunters hunting
eight tummies flopping
seven Cats a-snuggled
three silent cats
five kittens squee
one nursing queen
one blue eyed blue point boy
two christmas tails
and a Wegie in a cat tree!


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

I have fallen behind 

Can I hop back in?

Eleven poppets purring


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

11 kitties purring





10 toms too young for spraying
9 cats a hunting
8 cats tummies flopping
7 cats a snuggling
6 Meezer meowing
5 kittens squeee
4 calling queens
3 not quite Russian blues
2 twitching tails
and a Meezer in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

(Catching up) Singing:Singing:Nine hunters hunting


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Been busy for the last few days travelling aceross the country, meeting some lovely Australian mists and catching up with Ed, Darcy ad Yoshi so now I've missed a few of these 

Singing: 11 Eddies Cosy & Purring










(10 TOMS A SPRAYING
9 BENGALS HUNTING
8 RAGGIES FLOPPING)
7 Cats in Boxes
6 Silent Yoshi's
5 KITTENS SQUEEE!
4 Cosy Queens
Some almost baby blues
2 stripy tails
and a tonkinese in a human cat tree! Singing:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

11 puss-kitts purring:001_wub:








:001_wub:








:001_wub:








:001_wub:








:001_wub:

10 boys not spraying(anymore)
9 bengals climbing
8 moggies haz flopping
7 sphinx's smiling
6 squeezers meiowing
5 kitten squeeze
4 calling queens
3 blue boy ankhstars
2 cuddley swishing tails
and a ankhstar in a very small cat tree


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ON THE TWELTH DAY OF CATMAS, MY TRUE SLAVE GAVE TO MESinging:

11 PERSIANS PURRING
10 TOMS A SPRAYING
9 BENGALS HUNTING
8 RAGGIES FLOPPING
7 SPHINX A SHIVERING
6 MEEZERS MEOWING
5 KITTENS SQUEE!!!!
4 CALLING QUEENS
3 RUSSIAN BLUES
2 TWITCHING TAILS
AND A MAINE COON IN A CAT TREE

Get your cameras and your Flying Frenzy/Da Bird toys out and try and capture the moment!

* Today is the last day for you to learn all your lines, Tomorrow the Cats Choir will convene to sing loud and true and ring in the start to the festivities!. Dont let me down now!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

12 lovelies leaping 












11 kitties purring
10 toms too young spraying
9 cats a hunting
8 tummies flopping
7 cats a snuggling
6 Meezers meowing
5 kitttens squeee
4 calling queens
3 not quite Russian blues
2 twitchy tails
and a Meezer in a cat tree Singing:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

12 Spooks a-leaping:

























11 happy Spooklers

10 'charming' men

9 Spooktastic hunters

8 random flopsies

7 cosy Spookies

6 Meezers meowing

5 kittens squeeeeeee!

4 rescued Mums

3 stunning blues

2 witchy tails

And a Meezer in a cat treeee!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Better late than never.....

Twelve Lords a-leaping



















Eleven furrballs purring
Ten toms a-spraying
nine hunters hunting
eight tummies flopping
seven Cats a-snuggled
three silent cats
five kittens squee
one nursing queen
one blue eyed blue point boy
two christmas tails
and a Wegie in a cat tree!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

12 lovelies leaping

























































































11 puss-kitts purring
10 boys not spraying(anymore)
9 bengals climbing
8 moggies haz flopping
7 sphinx's smiling
6 squeezers meiowing
5 kitten squeeze
4 calling queens
3 blue boy ankhstars
2 cuddley swishing tails
and a ankhstar in a very small cat tree


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE, HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A LOVELY TIME



And let the singing commence!!!!
Click to play


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That was fantastic :thumbup: I sang along, got a bit tongue tied  made me :lol: and also made me :crying: 

Merry Christmas OR, Mika and Rosso and a healthy and Happy New Year to you too xx xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone.

This has been a fab thread  and I am going to sing Five kit-tens squee for evermore!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Loved this thread,sorry Meeko dipped out half way through.Great idea with excellent pics ,well done everyone especially oliviarussian for setting it up 

​


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it.... I had fun putting it together!

I _almost_ put up a recording of me singing it but decided you have all probably suffered enough!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Just bumping up in case anyone fancied a sing-a-long!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha i loved that , very very clever , the timing was perfect and i loved the acoustic version of song , i would have loved it if you had sang too or the cats thankyou , i had fun ,defo my fav xmas song as a kid


----------

